# re-making the band......



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

So, the drama has subsided. As detailed in an earlier thread, our lead player and singer bailed on us without much explanation. Turns out that they were unhappy with the direction the band was going, but didn't bother discussing how to fix it, they just stopped showing up and went back to their old band. We had started working with a girl singer, but were turning into her backing band, doing lots of her material, which I would describe as coffee-house music rather than bar and dance music. She was a lot younger than us, and had good pipes but no real desire to learn the tunes the older members wanted to play. By mutual agreement, she has stepped down from a permanent position with the band. 

The remaining members met and agreed that we want to focus on classic-rock and danceable stuff, and get back to playing private parties and bars.

So, we're looking for a fourth member. This person needs to be passable at both rhythm and lead, and vocals would be nice as well. I'd appreciate them being able to take over the bass for some tunes also so I can switch to guitar.

I should state that at this point, we're not looking for hired guns. It'll take a while to get the bookings going again, and we make no bones about the fact that we do this mostly for the love of playing together.

So, if anyone's interested, send me a PM. The set list is BTO/Hip/Petty and similar, and rehearsals will likely be on Thursdays at Soundcheck in Hamilton.


----------

